# Gorgeous!!! Rare Collection Linear Power 2202IQ = 2502



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Linear Power 2502IQ X2 2202IQ RARE US Made Amplifier Old School | eBay




Dude has a bunch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linear-Powe...3144262?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item4d0a2c1a46




*2.2 HELL YES*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LINEAR-POWE...8843673?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item337fe1e899






Yellow IQ
Linear Power 2202IQ 2 Channel Sq Amplifier Old School LP Sound Quality | eBay




Red
Pink Linear Power 2202 Amplifier Old School | eBay


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

What memories.... Awesome amps!


----------

